# Media Hint, y u no work?



## Nojz (Jun 21, 2013)

Right, hello. I've recently started using Chrome instead of Firefox. I went on my merry way to add the Media Hint extension in order to stream US Netflix from abroad, and that's when it happened.

_Apps, extensions, and user scripts cannot be added from this website._

Am I being a tool, or does Media Hint only work with Firefox?
Is it not compatible with Chrome?
Does anyone know of any other extensions that might work?
Why is the sun hot?

So many questions, and Google doesn't want to help me, so I hope you will.

Cheers! opcorn


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

You have to download a file of the app separately then drag it into the addons section of the tool bar yourself. I done this a while ago for an app so can't remember the file type but search around on google and you should be able to find it.


----------

